

Why Nikola Tesla Is Your New Hacker Hero - bookish08
http://betabeat.com/2012/09/tesla-edison-the-oatmeal-indiegogo-shoreham-wardenclyffe/

======
ta12121
The man has a fundamental unit of physics named after him. He is not obscure.
Can we please stop with the hero worship?

~~~
CapitalistCartr
One doesn't need to be obscure to be a hero; quite the contrary, and he isn't
a hero for being obscure; he's a hero for being a genius inventor who, as you
mentioned, even has a unit of physics named after him.

------
domdelimar
Actually a nice digest of what's been happening with regards to Tesla in the
most recent times, for those who weren't following.

